# Market goat



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi all! My fair is in 43 days! This is my market wether, I know the pictures aren't the best but I was by myself so I couldn't hold him while they took the pics. Any opinions on him/ tips to make him look better would be highly appreciated!! 
























I am going to get better pictures tomorrow!!


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

What are you doing for exercise currently? From what I can see you need to push him with exercise these last 45 days. When you get down to 15 days I personally would exercise him 2x/day at that point until your check in date at the fair.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

He's getting walked


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Walking is ok to train him. But to build muscle and be competative run him. Short intense work outs. If you have small hills make him run up them.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Okay thanks


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Another thing my daughter does besides the chariot and running them with leash and collar is use our wooden stand like the one you have him in and with a leash (hold onto it) and a collar have them jump up onto it then down off of it and repeat several times. They love it....plus it's an added bonus to the running.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Updated pictures


----------

